# customer service # from Mavic



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone have this? I just bought a used set of Carbones from a friend that removed the decals from them and wanted to buy them to put them back on, I think they look cool.

Thanks!!


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mavic Inc
17 Parkridge Rd
Haverhill, MA , 01835-6902 
Phone: 978-469-8400
Website: www.mavic.com


The last time I tried, this number worked, though that was at least two years ago. IF not try directory assistance in Haverhill.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you'll most likely get directed to a retail mavic dealer, i don't think they'll sell directly to the public.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> you'll most likely get directed to a retail mavic dealer, i don't think they'll sell directly to the public.


Yeah but if they have any sense they'll send him the stickers FOC, if they have them.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Get this:

They were kind of jerks to me on the phone. They have this policy that a dealer has to call up with your serial number to order a set.

I get why, but they were just not nice to me. Really turns me off to the company.....

I guess if your not buying new, then they dont care..


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Mike:

Don't even bother with Mavic and the stickers. The stickers off my Open Pro rims started to peel away. I went to my LBS to obtain a set, it took them nearly three months before they received any. I thought the LBS was jerking me around but three other shops said the same thing. Mavic is impossible in regards to this. I was able to get two stickers for $20.00. Unfortunately, I need two more and couldn't get anywhere. 

I liked the Open Pros very much, although I currently ride different wheels. The customer service attitude of this company disways me from purchasing their wheels again.

CHL


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

CHL,

Yeah, i hear that. I am thinking about selling these and getting something else from a company that actually has good Customer Service.

Not that its a big deal, just dont like supporting jerks like this....


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

No go for stickers for me as well. Speedgoat put in 3 calls to no avail. Some folks sell them on ebay from Great Britian might want to look there


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

mikeharper123 said:


> CHL,
> 
> Yeah, i hear that. I am thinking about selling these and getting something else from a company that actually has good Customer Service.
> 
> Not that its a big deal, just dont like supporting jerks like this....



+1

And I own 3 sets of Mavic wheels (plus my Ult/OP's).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

this is kind of laughable.

People expect that a company that sells hundreds of thousends of rims, will have to take care of a pair of stickers for an anonymous customer and they get pissed off when not taken seriously.

Get real men. 

The local Mavic subsidiary is a foreign trade and distribution facility, not a end-customer friendly office.

And for sure the local Mavic subsidiary is in this case, and american company, and the employee you talk to is some guy with a warehouse management or logistics kind of job.

Their work is to import and move thousends of boxes to the distributors and retailers.
If you ask them for stickers, they would have to ask for them to the factory in France or Asia, and surely this could take weeks and it is indeed not their job to server particular customers.

That is what your LBS is for.

The same goes for any other local subsdiary.

If the plastic Logo of your Sony or Panasonic TV fell off, do you think you can call the local subsidiary to ask them for it ? Do you think they will take your call even seriously ?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> this is kind of laughable.
> 
> People expect that a company that sells hundreds of thousends of rims, will have to take care of a pair of stickers for an anonymous customer and they get pissed off when not taken seriously.
> 
> ...


Get real??? Then I guess Gipiemme sending me a set of new stickers last year for my old T3-30's at no cost (not even postage from Italy) must have been a dream.......


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> this is kind of laughable.
> 
> People expect that a company that sells hundreds of thousends of rims, will have to take care of a pair of stickers for an anonymous customer and they get pissed off when not taken seriously.
> 
> ...


Well, that's one opinion. Its a standard in the bike industry, so one would think that the biggest wheelmaker in the industry would be used to the request. Had the same request of easton and zipp, they had no problem fulfilling....for free.


----------

